# Cost of canned salmon!



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

I hadn't bought any in years but wanted salmon cakes and was under a little time crunch. Wild caught red salmon, 13.49 for 12.5 oz! I bought wild caught pink for 3.49. Came out o.k. but am going back to making my own from filets. The skin and little bones put me off. I am very tempted to buy one of the expensive cans though just to see what it is like.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Check where it's from too. A lot of canned salmon is from china now.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Wendy said:


> Check where it's from too. A lot of canned salmon is from china now.


Hmmm, forgot about that Wendy. I did see we are sending most fish to China for processing. Supposedly they can hide it by packaging it when it is shipped back to U.S. Workers there get 1-2$/hr and here for that work they get 10-12$. I still can't believe they can ship it 14,000 miles round trip and still make money. I'm leary of food produced completely here and certainly do not want anything from China.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love salmon patties...I add a can of drained white albacore tuna fish to mine and make it into patties....stretches it some


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I buy a lot of canned salmon. mostly for patties and salmon loaf. only sockeye though. something like 4dollars a can unless I manage a sale. took a big jump in price the last couple years as did most things. ~Georgia


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

14.75 oz can of pink salmon on sale this week for $1.98. They were sold out but are giving rain checks.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I regularly buy canned pink salmon for salmon patties but have had to switch brands to make sure it is Alaska salmon. I remove the skins but leave the bones. I like the taste and that's calcium for MY bones. I bought the more expensive canned red sockeye salmon a couple times, but made into patties it wasn't worth the price difference.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I only use the pillar rock red sockeye, and have seen cans for 7 to 8 dollars a can at some stores, there it will sit!
I tried the pink salmon, but was so disappointed, I don't remember the quality being so bad in the past, but it was just gross to me this last time I tried it.
I am always on the lookout for a good sale, but even that price makes me want to buy fresh and I am sure the quality is better.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

When I was a kid, and that has been a long, long time ago, my mother who was and still is very frugal, made "salmon patties" with canned jack mackerel and us kids loved it. To this day, I prefer it to real salmon patties. By the way, my dear Mother is 94 years old.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My mother used to do the same when money was really tight. A few years back, canned salmon went through the roof for a little while, so I bought a can of mackerel and tried it. A little more "fishy" tasting, but overall pretty good!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's wonderful Whistech! hope she reaches 100 and more. I have not tried canned mackerel in patties and I do like that. I tried the pink salmon for my husband once when there was a good sale on. turned out to be not such a good sale. had to throw it out. he was very particular about his fish as am i . after all we grew up on salmon, trout, halibut, haddock etc. I do make patties from the wild salmon but when I'm in a hurry the cans are easier. I always have the sockeye on hand. ~Georgia


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Haven't bought any for quite a while. I like wild caught and product of USA. Price is important but I won't buy farmed or from somewhere else. If I can't get those, I'll pass. 

I used to find some good salmon at Trader Joes but haven't been to one in a year or so but that was usually frozen.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Bought a pound of wild caught salmon (frozen) at Aldi's today. Product of U.S.? Still cant' see where it was processed. 5.99 Removed it form the skin, fought the cat off, lol and made great patties. No added water or salt either. Will stick with this.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Fyi.

Beachmfishery.com

They are my GREAT neighbors and they are DEC approved to process fish.
They sell out fast.

Fish is cheap cause they are also the fishermen.....but shipping is costly.
I highly recommend them

Also....custom canneries are right here I have shipped out canned and smoked fish to fellow ht'ers I traded for plant ects....pm if interested.

I can up 10 cases of red pints every few years.pinks are canned yearly cause it is winter food for chickens as well as pets. Just being cheap....for me eating salmon is desperate food...but everyone else love it...one man's trash in another's treasure.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I always pick up a few cans of Pink Salmon at Aldies when i go there. Its nothing special but I know how to "Doctor" it up" for outrageous patties!!! Bits of Celery, Onion, shake or two of Smoked Paprika, a slice of cheese, a healthy dalop of horse radish mayo. Oh my... on Rye or Pumpernickel bread. :hobbyhors:nanner:

Come to think of it I really need to do a fish fry for dad soon!!! He eats fresh pan fried Walleye slowly and with a great reverence for its taste!! :idea:


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, I like making patties with the canned salmon, but my favorite will always be the carp my dad canned.  Made into patties it was awesome...I know, I'm strange.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Mrs wally got the salmon rain check filled from when the store was out. The mention of china made me wonder. The cans clearly show "packed fresh in Alaska" on the label. Distributed by Associated Wholesale Grocers, of kansas City kansas. Price per can of 14.75 OZ. ...... 1.98 per can.. Its Pink salmon.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well that should be good not like the pink slush I had to throw away. I bought a few cans for my son last week to give him in his care package for his lunches . it's Admiral wild pacific. product of USA. I don't see anything about china on it. I might try a can to see what it's like. I paid about the same for that.~Georgia.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

wally said:


> Mrs wally got the salmon rain check filled from when the store was out. The mention of china made me wonder. The cans clearly show "packed fresh in Alaska" on the label. Distributed by Associated Wholesale Grocers, of kansas City kansas. Price per can of 14.75 OZ. ...... 1.98 per can.. Its Pink salmon.


What store and brand is it?


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

suitcase_sally said:


> What store and brand is it?


It came from Rays Apple Mart,its the Best Choice Brand.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I use the salmon from Aldi. Price is right and we don't eat a lot of it so I don't worry too much about where its from although I prefer to avoid food processed in China.

I recently found a recipe for scalloped salmon in an old cookbook that I'm planning to try soon. I'm always on the lookout for recipes that use food I have in my pantry.


----------

